# Best body parts ever. Whos got them?



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 14, 2011)

ok so this is what i think;

chest: Arnold, hands down best chest ever
back: Ronnie
legs: close call between Tom Platz and Branch Warren.
shoulders: Dorian
arms: Lee Preist

what do you guys think?


----------



## Curt James (Sep 14, 2011)

gymrat09091974 said:


> ok so this is what i think;
> 
> chest: Arnold, hands down best chest ever
> back: Ronnie
> ...



Where'z da pics? 
*
Chest:* Arnold, agreed! Runners-up: tie between Bertil Fox and Serge Nubret
*Back:* Dorian
*Legs:* Platz
*Shoulders:* Dillett with ridiculous width and size
*Arms:* Arnold! Runner-up: Robby Robinson






Arnold's side chest kills!





Bertil Fox





Serge Nubret
*









*Dorian's back





 Platz's legs





 Dillett





 Arnold's arms





Robby Robinson


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 14, 2011)

im on my phone. no pics lol


----------



## OfficerFarva (Sep 14, 2011)

And the penis award goes toooo: Ron Jeremy!!


----------



## Curt James (Sep 14, 2011)

Best abs to Mohamed Makkawy.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 14, 2011)

Best calves to Chris Dickerson.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 14, 2011)

shit i forgot abs. Ahmad Haidar


----------



## OfficerFarva (Sep 14, 2011)

Why the edit Curt?  It wasn't really explicit I thought


----------



## Imosted (Sep 14, 2011)

*Shoulders Marcus RUHLLLLLLLLL*
There is no argument about it


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 14, 2011)

totally forgot about that huge fucker


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 14, 2011)

im going with Franco Columbu for back


----------



## DOMS (Sep 14, 2011)

Imosted said:


> *Shoulders Marcus RUHLLLLLLLLL*
> There is no argument about it


Oh, hell yes. Freakin' cannonballs!

Chest:




Franco Columbo. Nobody has a better crab shot.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Sep 14, 2011)

Imosted said:


> *Shoulders Marcus RUHLLLLLLLLL*
> There is no argument about it



Absolutely!  What's that scar on his left shoulder,  surgery, previous infection?


----------



## Curt James (Sep 14, 2011)

OfficerFarva said:


> Why the edit Curt?  It wasn't really explicit I thought



lol

Just ####ing around. And I wasn't going to post after Ron's pen0r.


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 14, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Oh, hell yes. Freakin' cannonballs!
> 
> Chest:
> 
> ...






^^^^ is that picture from the 81 olympia?  i heard that he got gyno from taking some sort of early pro hormone that weider pushed on him. you can kind of see it in his nipple
regardless that dude was the man


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 15, 2011)

OfficerFarva said:


> And the penis award goes toooo: Ron Jeremy!!





That was funny but I do question your choice of organs.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 15, 2011)

OfficerFarva said:


> And the penis award goes toooo: Ron Jeremy!!



I've talked to the Hedge Hog many times at bars in the Virginia Highlands in ATL.   Chicks go up to him and have him sign their tits.  It's hilarious.  According to him he doesn't have much money left.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2011)

This should be the gay thread. Jamie Eason has them all beat.


----------



## unclem (Sep 15, 2011)

vic richards best on overall ever. he looked alot better then dorian yates when side by side would of been mr olympia but the politics in this sport sucks as i found out at the nyc states.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 16, 2011)

TheGreatSatan said:


> This should be the gay thread. Jamie Eason has them all beat.


I would stick my tongue so far up her ass it would come out of het mouth


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 16, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> I've talked to the Hedge Hog many times at bars in the Virginia Highlands in ATL.   Chicks go up to him and have him sign their tits.  It's hilarious.  According to him he doesn't have much money left.


He's Jewish, they all claim never to have money.


----------

